# Gone going, gone away.......



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Everybody...

What the hell is going on? My dp/dr got so bad last April, and its still bad... I feel like i am already gone away, everyday even second is a struggle, i really try to live on, but it hasn't changed a thing... I just came back from a day at the university and it already seems like a memory so far away, if someone asked me to tell me about what happen today, i probably could tell i more detailed than most others.. But still it doesn't seem like i am living the moment and that its me... What the hell is going on? Am i really going crazy? i really want to live my life like i used to do, happy and not in constant fear and confusedness......... I been going to a psychiatrist for about a year now, but nothing has changed for the better, i feel trapped... They put me on Cipralex, but that didn't do squat... I really dont want to take medicine, but right now i just need some kinda relief.. Even my dreams are fucked up unreal!! I feel like im all in my head, just observing and thinking... its so crazy... hope that you understand what i mean...

Sorry about the non positiv story









Asbjørn


----------



## count_me_in (Aug 18, 2010)

my dreams are really bad too. i feel like they are making my stress rise twice as much.


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

count_me_in said:


> my dreams are really bad too. i feel like they are making my stress rise twice as much.


Its such a strange condition..


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

hang in there.. my dreams have dr and dp in them also , it really sucks. just keep marching forward, try to look out instead of in, trust me I know its hard, but possible. I feel like im on the road to recovery, it is a slow process but can be done.. you are not going crazy. hang in there


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

lindsayloo said:


> hang in there.. my dreams have dr and dp in them also , it really sucks. just keep marching forward, try to look out instead of in, trust me I know its hard, but possible. I feel like im on the road to recovery, it is a slow process but can be done.. you are not going crazy. hang in there


Thanks







i really hope you are right..... But sometimes it just feels like easier to give up, but then again i just feel shitier...


----------

